# Next Yorkshire "WhiTTe Rose" Meet - Thursday 13th Dec



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Firstly, a big thanks go out to Mark, who I'm sure everyone will agree has done a suburb job as "Yorkshire Area Rep" for the last year and a half - we were all saddened to learn that Mark has decided to step down as area Rep due to other commitments - none more-so than myself who now has the job of willing these big shoes! :wink: talk about a tough act to follow. 

Having been handed over the baton (in almost Olympic style) my first order of duty is to post details of our next meet - so here goes....

December is often regarded as a time of tradition - however in a break to tradition, December's meeting place will be 7:30pm at the Cedar Court Hotel in Wakefield (just off the M1 @ Wakefield). Harrison has volunteered to head up a lovely cruise through West Yorkshire around the outskirts of Huddersfield - to be rewarded with a nice pub meal afterwards.

Post on here with Defo or Maybe and I will maintain an attendance list.

New members VERY welcome!

Defo's
Darthhawkeye 
Sprint2Fast
Phil3012
Toot3954
TondyTT
erbet
SVStu
Holla_j
R8Richard (sorry don't know yr username) :? 
Nem (plus possible others tbc)

Maybe's
Demessiah


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm deffo in!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Shaun on his promotion [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm up for that, it will be my first meet. Should have the RS to show off by then


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> I'm up for that, it will be my first meet. Should have the RS to show off by then


Be great if you could join us.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for that, it will be my first meet. Should have the RS to show off by then
> ...


Would love a spin in your S-Tronic, to see what the difference is like between my S-Tronic TTS and the Manual RS. You had it tuned, or different exhaust than stock?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


It's stock atm, RS+ has factory sports exhaust. I may go for the 2nd cat delete pipes, then may go for aftermarket TBE when I go for a map. Happy as is for now, though.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I can attend but depends on what time you meet up, If its too early I might have to meet you in the Hudds area.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> I can attend but depends on what time you meet up, If its too early I might have to meet you in the Hudds area.


 Meet up time is 7:30.

We normally hang on or 30mins then set off from our meeting point at around 8ish.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## erbet (Nov 18, 2012)

Im Deffo in on this,its my first TT meet,can't wait to meet all the TT Freaks out there,i'll have to Admit im one Already.just got my TT Roadster 3.2.with its Milltex 4 inch bore exhaust on it Sounds Amazing..see u guys there 7.30 prompt...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

erbet said:


> Im Deffo in on this,its my first TT meet,can't wait to meet all the TT Freaks out there,i'll have to Admit im one Already.just got my TT Roadster 3.2.with its Milltex 4 inch bore exhaust on it Sounds Amazing..see u guys there 7.30 prompt...


Excellent it would be great to meet you. Not had a roadster there for ages...


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

erbet said:


> Im Deffo in on this,its my first TT meet,can't wait to meet all the TT Freaks out there,i'll have to Admit im one Already.just got my TT Roadster 3.2.with its Milltex 4 inch bore exhaust on it Sounds Amazing..see u guys there 7.30 prompt...


Sounds like a nice "silver" example with low mileage........

........Glad you took my advise and decided to look us up......

.......Remember to wear a woolly hat


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like we may have some new blood, excellent!! Now if only I had new Defcons to show off :roll:

JFI the hotel is just off junction 39 of M1 and WF4 3QZ according to their web site.

See you all there, Stu.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Shaun,

James (holla_j) tells me he's a defo so you can put him down, and I reckon our resident R8 driver will be up for it as well. Looks like good numbers this month so will look at booking a table for a bite to eat.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I thinking of suggesting to my guys that we all cruise up to you lot for a combined meet seeing as it's right on the M1. Obviously miss your cruise but meet you at the pub? Thoughts?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a sizeable meet


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nem said:


> I thinking of suggesting to my guys that we all cruise up to you lot for a combined meet seeing as it's right on the M1. Obviously miss your cruise but meet you at the pub? Thoughts?


Sounds good to me Nick. How many are you expecting from your meet? Will need to books something asap if there's a large group all eating, also where I had in mind is a fair trek (30mins at least) from J39, and also parking space is limited. If we can confirm some arrangements then I can look at somewhere a bit more practical.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for those kind words Shaun, I'm a 'maybe' but leaning toward a 'defo'!

Don't forget we have 'WhiTTe Rose TT Owners Club' page now on face book! PM me your email address if you want to join that! If you've had an invite please 'like'!!!

See you on the 13th!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Any further news on you numbers Nick?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Any further news on you numbers Nick?


Really could do with knowing ASAP.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, spoken to a couple of my lot and they're not that enthusiastic about coming up the M1 and beyond. So probably best I'll just organise something down here for us.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nem said:


> Sorry, spoken to a couple of my lot and they're not that enthusiastic about coming up the M1 and beyond. So probably best I'll just organise something down here for us.


Cheers Nick


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Guys, I've booked a table for 10 at 8.30 so based on the confirmed list we should be about right. If anyone can't make it please let me know ASAP. Decided to go back to the Hare and Hounds (same place as last year) as it was thoroughly enjoyed by all, has ample parking, and it's a bit nearer than the other places I had in mind. I'm also conscious there may be a flurry of snow next week and the others were quite high up.

Should be a great evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I still dont know if I will be able to make it, I am 90% sure I can but am down at mrc that day to have some work done so it will depend what time they finish and what time I can get back up to yorkshire. :?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> I still dont know if I will be able to make it, I am 90% sure I can but am down at mrc that day to have some work done so it will depend what time they finish and what time I can get back up to yorkshire. :?


Knowing Doug it will be 50/50 

Hopefully you'll be able to make it up.

What you having done out of interest?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks to be a good turn out again chaps


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont know if I will be able to make it, I am 90% sure I can but am down at mrc that day to have some work done so it will depend what time they finish and what time I can get back up to yorkshire. :?
> ...


Just fitted a new intercooler this weekend so getting them to optimise my map. I hoping to finally break through the 500hp barrier, im not sure I will though but it should be close :?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Should be a good one tonight, although don't expect a clean car from me in this weather even though I cleaned it on Sunday!

Anyone else got snow?, had a sprinkling here overnight


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> Should be a good one tonight, although don't expect a clean car from me in this weather even though I cleaned it on Sunday!
> 
> Anyone else got snow?, had a sprinkling here overnight


Just a covering of frost due to the ridiculously cold temps I can see. Quite relieved I chose somewhere not quite as remote now given the conditions.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It was another great (but very cold) night again lads.

Was great to meet TondyTT as well.

Looking forward to the next one on the 24th Jan.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to meet you guys, twas a good evening. Looking forward to the next meet. Heres a snap I grabbed before we all left:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Gutted I couldn't get there on the night guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] - glad you had a good run out though 

I will start a new post for our next meet - looking at Thursday 24th @ Xscape

Have a good Xmas all


----------

